# recaro sportster cs installed in S3 *pics*



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

looks sexy


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

i'd rather pay 3k for used OEM


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tcardio said:


> i'd rather pay 3k for used OEM


 I dare you to do it today.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

want


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

wow, looks fantastic.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

tcardio said:


> i'd rather pay 3k for used OEM


 Found a vendor that has the Recaro Sportters for $2,800 shipped. The OEM ones are $3,800 shipped.


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

tcardio said:


> i'd rather pay 3k for used OEM


 I'd pay 3000 for a armrest that doesnt come up every time you use the park brake. :wave:


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

Gbeav said:


> I'd pay 3000 for a armrest that doesnt come up every time you use the park brake. :wave:


 i hear you on that lol.


----------



## 2.0tdi (Jan 8, 2006)

which vendor is that


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Looks pretty.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Subaruski1 said:


> Found a vendor that has the Recaro Sportters for $2,800 shipped. The OEM ones are $3,800 shipped.


 Vendor?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

So do these have airbags in them?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Gbeav said:


> I'd pay 3000 for a armrest that doesnt come up every time you use the park brake. :wave:


 +10000000000


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

dsg ftw


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> looks sexy


 wow... perfection! great choice and well done! envy... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Son said:


> So do these have airbags in them?


 No.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

OK, so how does one go about keeping the car legal. Is this car in the UK? Here you'd need to get the car inspected again w/o the bags.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TroySico said:


> wow... perfection! great choice and well done! envy...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not TP's car unless he sold his and bought an S3 from Britain, btw.

...Although this pic:









..does look as if the driver 'soiled his pants'...

...so maybe TP drove it! :laugh:

:vampire:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Son said:


> OK, so how does one go about keeping the car legal. Is this car in the UK? Here you'd need to get the car inspected again w/o the bags.



It's either British or Australian or South African.

The inspection question would depend on your state's inspection laws.

Your insurance company might not be pleased either if they found out.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> It's either British or Australian or South African.
> 
> The inspection question would depend on your state's inspection laws.
> 
> Your insurance company might not be pleased either if they found out.


That's the only reason why living in FL is good since there are no vehicle inspections lol.


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

i just wanna rub and roll in those seats


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

Subaruski1 said:


> Found a vendor that has the Recaro Sportters for $2,800 shipped. The OEM ones are $3,800 shipped.


I'd like to know who the vendor is as well?
Do share


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

TheMadDutchman said:


> I'd like to know who the vendor is as well?
> Do share



http://thmotorsports.com/recaro/rec...01132/i-70575.aspx?googlebase=410.00.1132-03-


Also can anyone tell if you need rails/mounts? Do these look like they would be able to move back and forth on a rail like the factory passenger seat?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

its for vinyl seats thou. leather are 1800 each


----------



## Mario_S3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you have to make custom sliders or did you just buy Recaro sliders and install them on S3 ?


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

It's Australian.

Robby-jai on the ozAudi forum.

http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread.php/28738-My-S3-Updates-with-some-new-goodies!?highlight=


----------

